# Help me find the LGD breed/mix for me!



## Cecilia's-herd (Dec 12, 2021)

I officially need a livestock guardian. I have no idea what breed is best suited for my needs or if I need a mix of a few! Here’s what I’m looking for;

I need a dog to guard my poultry. The cows are fine, no issues there. It’s these dang birds. 

I need a dog to keep my young, fit collie company. Our older collie is just not wanting to play anymore. She’s going to break his hip lol. 

I need a dog I can keep outside 24/7. I don’t have the space for an Anatolian in my house.

My kids are going to be here in a few short months and I need a breed good with kiddos. 

We live in Iowa. I need a winter hardy breed too. 

I can manage a long coat but sometimes even the collie coats are too much for me. I need a grooming table, I digress. 

I need a female I think. I heard they are more caring and less likely to run away on me lol. 

I found an Anatolian x GP but something about the pairing of those breeds just doesn’t sit well with me. I don’t know why. 

But mostly again, this is for my birds. Also I need tips on how to keep an outside dog, I don’t have barn space for one but I can maybe make some room in the garage for her. 
Help? Thoughts?


----------



## Baymule (Dec 13, 2021)

I started with Great Pyrenees. First I got a female, Paris. Then I got a male, Trip. Both were/are escape artists. Both loved children and babies. Both would fight to the death to protect children. Paris went from free chicken killer to chicken guardian. Trip ate my ducks, and later, Guineas. He’s fine with chickens. Go figure. 

Their long hair matted and required cutting Matt’s out, brushing and time on grooming. 

I have 2 Anatolians. They are better at staying with the sheep. They are ok with chickens. I like their coats much better, less upkeep.  They are not friendly with strangers, the GP’s are, once introduced.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Dec 13, 2021)

I hear good things about maremma sheepdogs. What are they good for?


----------



## DeEtta (Dec 13, 2021)

Cecilia's-herd said:


> I hear good things about maremma sheepdogs. What are they good for?


Maremma are popular here in Florida.  Their coat is not as long or thick.  They are similar to Anatolians in temperament.  Not friendly to strangers at all and great guardians. Even to chickens. And we have a coyote problem.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Dec 13, 2021)

DeEtta said:


> Maremma are popular here in Florida.  Their coat is not as long or thick.  They are similar to Anatolians in temperament.  Not friendly to strangers at all and great guardians. Even to chickens. And we have a coyote problem.


Ahh ok. Not the best for harsh weather.


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 13, 2021)

Do maremma have double coats?  Just not as long?  That may be ok with cold weather, I've read they do well in cold as very thick coat.  Plus a box can be added for a dog bed area.  They are reported good with children of the family....strangers not real welcome. So....be aware, kids or adults.


----------



## DeEtta (Dec 13, 2021)

I


Mini Horses said:


> Do maremma have double coats?  Just not as long?  That may be ok with cold weather, I've read they do well in cold as very thick coat.  Plus a box can be added for a dog bed area.  They are reported good with children of the family....strangers not real welcome. So....be aware, kids or adults.


 I have two friends that have Maremmas with their herd.  The dog love their family.  Very devoted to both the herd and them.  

They do have a thick undercoat which actually protects them from our heat as well as your child weather.  It's just not as long. 

They stay with their goats and sheep.  The have a great underground den that they built themselves.  They even birth their puppies out there.  Parents teach them how to behave and guard the herd right from the start.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Dec 13, 2021)

DeEtta said:


> They even birth their puppies out there. Parents teach them how to behave and guard the herd right from the start.


That's another thing. I want a responsibly bred LGD, with health test and parent conformation titles to match. But I also want a puppy that had early neurological stimulation that was raised around birds. It's going to be hard to find a good breeder and not just another BYB.


----------



## DeEtta (Dec 13, 2021)

Cecilia's-herd said:


> That's another thing. I want a responsibly bred LGD, with health test and parent conformation titles to match. But I also want a puppy that had early neurological stimulation that was raised around birds. It's going to be hard to find a good breeder and not just another BYB.


I agree,  it's hard to find a responsible breeder.  One of my friends did get a puppy from health tested parents and field raised.  Great dog. 

I'm not sure about conformation titles.  It would be hard to show a herd dog that is working.  I would think it would be anxious to get back to guarding the herd.  But I do not show Maremmas so I don't know the breed to well.  😊


----------



## Grant (Dec 13, 2021)

Consider an Akbash.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 13, 2021)

Farm I used to farm sit for had Maremmas.  They killed the lambs and chased the turkeys until they were older.  He had them from puppies but was not very good about teaching them right from wrong.  They barked at everyone but were very people friendly..... so I can't say anything about them for being protective.  I felt sorry for them because they were ignorant of what they were supposed to do, and they also roamed.  There are a couple of people that have GP's and all of them roam although they are good with people/kids.  

I hate to say it but I don't think you are going to have time to take care of or teach an LGD pup the ropes while you are dealing with twins.  Not in the beginning.  You are going to be very busy and find out there aren't enough hours in the day.  If you get a pup and then it kills a few chickens you will be worse off than if you just do what you are doing now and make sure the chickens get taken care of, locked up at night and such.


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 13, 2021)

farmerjan said:


> He had them from puppies but was not very good about teaching them right from wrong.


And that fact is critical for a good dog, LGD or not.  They are born with tendencies but need instruction to fine tune them.  Just like obedience training.

Plus I totally agree -- you have NO IDEA how busy those precious babes will keep YOU!🤗💓


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Dec 13, 2021)

Grant said:


> Consider an Akbash.


I don't show in UKC events and wouldn't even know where to start...


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Dec 13, 2021)

farmerjan said:


> I hate to say it but I don't think you are going to have time to take care of or teach an LGD pup the ropes while you are dealing with twins. Not in the beginning. You are going to be very busy and find out there aren't enough hours in the day. If you get a pup and then it kills a few chickens you will be worse off than if you just do what you are doing now and make sure the chickens get taken care of, locked up at night and such.


As much as I am doing all I can, we went from 10 chickens to 7. That's too many losses for such a small flock. One was a neighbors dog, one egg binding, and one was a yote. 

This is what i do. One of the only things I understand is dogs. I just want familiarity again.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 14, 2021)

Cecilia's-herd said:


> This is what i do. One of the only things I understand is dogs. I just want familiarity again.


Best advice I can give you is to read the LGD forums. There is a lot of information there. LGD's are not your normal dog, it's almost like they are a different species. 

DO NOT get a LGD cross bred with any other type of dog. LGD cross with a herding or hunting dog already has it's instincts and wires crossed, no telling what it will do. LGD crossed with another LGD breed is ok. 

I will agree with @farmerjan on this one. Twins will keep you BUSY for awhile. Training a puppy is time consuming. Try to look around for a grown dog. Sometimes you can find someone that has sold their flock for whatever reason. 









						► Dog Rescue
					

"Click here to view Dogs for adoption. Shelters & individuals can post animals free." ― ♥ RESCUE ME! ♥ ۬




					dog.rescueme.org
				




click on change breed. A lot of these are mixed breed-I think they just assign a breed name to the dog because it looks like _________ (fill in the blank) But I have seen some very good dogs on here. Key word-BEWARE Stay away from rescues that want you to make a LGD a house dog, paint it's toenails and take it to the groomer weekly. Those people are idiots and should not be allowed to breed and have more people like themselves.


----------



## Ridgetop (Dec 15, 2021)

I agree - if you are having twin human babies, you will be super busy. Too busy for an LGD pup.  But that doesn't mean that you shouldn't learn all you can about these wonderful dogs now.  Then when you are in the position to get your LGD you will have a lot of information on which to base questions to the breeders and find your perfect LGD.

Here is a very long post (as most of mine are) of info on LGDs, purchase, etc. 

Sometimes you can obtain grown LGDs that are already trained, but the good ones will be expensive.  Good, trained LGDs however, may be worth the cost if you get them from excellent breeders who are also experts in training LGDs.  For your money, you do not have to do the puppy training when the LGD tries to play doggy fashion with his BFFs and mangles the leg or ears on a ewe.  This is normal puppy behavior at certain stages of growth similar to the Terrible Twos or Tantrum Threes of human children.  Or even, God Forbid THE TEEN YEARS.   An adult, trained LGD from a responsible breeder will set you back a couple thousand dollars, but they are ready to guard, have been genetically tested, and are steady, responsible guardians.  If the dog doesn't work for your family the breeder will usually take the dog back.  Don't be afraid to introduce a grown LGD to a family with small children.  LGDs even when not raised with babies or toddlers usually adore small children and babies.  Ours did.

On the other hand, good LGD puppies from good bloodlines, with good conformation, whose parents have been x-rayed for dysplasia, etc.  and have been properly exposed to livestock in a working environment will also be expensive.

What is expensive to you?  For a purebred, genetically tested puppy *of any breed* you will be looking at a price starting at $1000+.   For show puppy the price will be much higher. For a puppy from certain bloodlines that you are buying as a "herding prospect" or "hunting prospect" prices can start at $2000 and higher.   Even cross bred puppies of designer lineage - "puggles", "labradoodles", etc. the prices can start at $1000.  

So, again, what is expensive to you?  I have had purebred dogs all my life.  Some have been champions, some have had hunting titles, all have been good dogs, some have been wonder dogs.  All have been loved.  All have loved our family.  All have been obedience trained.  All have fulfilled their purpose.  BUT they were not Livestock Guardian Dogs.

Livestock Guardian Dogs are breeds so different as to be almost another species.  Most are not trainable as we consider obedience training.  Come, sit, heel, down, stay.  Nope those are commands that, while they can be taught and mastered by the LGD, are not commands that you can rely on being obeyed consistently.  LGDs will obey those commands if they consider them necessary, if they consider you to be the Alpha, or if they haven't got anything better to do - like chase off a perceived threat.

Free dogs and rescue dogs often have major behavior problems.  The owner either did not choose wisely (genetic problems, bad breeder) or did not train the dog properly. That is why they are in rescue.  I am really opposed to rescue LGDs especially for a first LGD. And YES, LGDs do require some training.  The dog parent training the puppy is a myth. The puppy knowing instinctively what to do is a myth.  Not socializing the LGD is a myth. being able to turn your young puppy out into the field alone to protect the flock is a myth - it will result in another coyote kill, this time of your expensive LGD pup.

So again, you need to decide what price you can afford to pay.  This will depend, not only on your income or financial situation, but on how great is your need for predator protection.  In two years after the death of our last LGD, we lost 3 flocks of sheep to coyotes that learned to come in during the day since we locked the sheep in the barn at night.  After counting the cost of dead sheep (most at term and ready to deliver lambs) we figured the financial loss at over $6000.  That was for unregistered commercial sheep. If you have more expensive pedigreed stock, your dollar losses will be higher.  We were thrilled to finally find an 18 months old Anatolian bitch, fully trained, for $2000.  It took me months of searching and another month of constant communication with the breeder to find her and be approved by him.  There were waiting lists for good LGD puppies but we needed a dog that could work now.   That was 7 years ago and we had to drive to Texas from California to pick her up.  Her breeder did not ship because he believed that driving home with the dog in the car helped the bonding process.  He is right about that.  That $2000 is the best money we ever invested.  Rika has protected our registered Dorper flock from constant coyote attack, went out with our 5 and 3 year old grandsons into the gully so they could play safely, has helped train two subsequent Anatolian puppies, and adored and protected our family.  At an investment of less than $300 per year over the past 7 years.  She s still going strong.

As to breed, that is a personal decision.  I have had Pyrenees, Anatolians, and a Maremma x Sar Pleninetz.  All were good dogs, effective at their jobs.  The Pyrs roamed - they could not be contained other than being chained up which negates their effectiveness.  During kidding they remained close until the smell of newborns had dissipated then they were off again.  Our entire neighborhood of over 150 acres was predator free, but they were not with our goats and sheep while protecting the neighbor's properties.  Sweet tempered dogs though which we needed at the time since we had small children whose friends were always at our house and constant strangers at the property for 4-H meetings.  The Maremma x Sar P also liked to roam.  He stood off a huge Doberman at only 3 months of age, and at 9 months he and our aging Weimaraner chased off a cougar.  No losses while we had our Pyrs, butI don't like dogs to roam outside my fences.  

Now that we are older and young children (other than family) don't wander in we have switched breeds to Anatolians.  These dogs suit our current situation perfectly.  They are constantly with the sheep.  They do not leave the premises.  They have killed several coyotes inside our fences over the years.  They do not have the long fluffy coats that Pyrs have.  They have short coats with a winter undercoat.  Water does not bother them.  They are happy to lay out in the field during pouring rain watching the sheep.  They do not require any shelter although they can go inside the barn, under porches, and into dugouts they make in the summer under large bushes.  

Anatolians do have drawbacks.  They are more aggressive than Pyrs, although breeders have reduced this a great deal.  They are suspicious of strangers.  You cannot keep 2 of the same sex and age together because once they mature they fight, even if they are littermates.  You can only keep one male on the property at a time.  Several females can be kept together as long as they are about 2 years apart in age.  They are fierce protectors.  They need training since they are very dominant.  

If you want to learn more about Anatolians you can go to Lucky Hit Farm on line and read the articles that Erick Conard has written and posted about the breed.  He has been breeding and observing this breed for over 30 years and has made many fascinating discoveries about how they guard, how the flock responds to their signals, and the body language of training.  Also some of the history and background of this breed which originated in Turkey.  Occasionally Erick has adult dogs available.  He only breeds one litter per year.  His dogs win in the breed ring when he shows them, but he prefers working homes for his puppies.  He is also ready to help anyone with any training problems.  If you are thinking about an Anatolian call him.  He does not believe that everyone can or should have an Anatolian since they are not easy dogs.

No matter which breed you finally decide on, be sure to ask lots of questions of the different breeders.   Look for my article in Livestock Guardian forums - "To Buy or Not to Buy - A Livestock Guardian Dog".  In it I discuss how to find a responsible breeder and the questions to ask as well as what to stay away from.  It can help you avoid any mistakes in buying from someone that sounds great and then leaves you with a bad dog and no help.

Good luck on those twins!  Post pix.  Just because we love pix of animal babies doesn't mean we don't welcome those from our human BYH family!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Dec 15, 2021)

Ridgetop said:


> What is expensive to you? For a purebred, genetically tested puppy *of any breed* you will be looking at a price starting at $1000+. For show puppy the price will be much higher. For a puppy from certain bloodlines that you are buying as a "herding prospect" or "hunting prospect" prices can start at $2000 and higher. Even cross bred puppies of designer lineage - "puggles", "labradoodles", etc. the prices can start at $1000.


I am willing to pay at the most? 5000 for a show prospect puppy. I’ve (almost) done it before. Sight hounds am I right?! 🤣

I’m never buying those backyard bred doodles and puggles. It’s completely wrong. But I digress. 

I don’t think an Anatolian is for me. I have no sheep for them to guard. I feel it would be unjust. 

A great pyr is the only one that I have found a good, responsible breeder who is OK with me showing on of her dogs. Many were not excited about the idea.  

My prospect breeder told me I could have free range over registered names. That makes me so happy! I’ve never had free range before. All I have to do is put her kennel name in there somewhere. 

As for rescue- absolutely no. It seems like a really bad idea for a first LGD. 

Training a LGD is definitely going to be where I am unfamiliar. I’ve had biddable dogs and not biddable dogs. But LGDs are a whole new kind of not biddable. With honestly excited me. 

As far as my kiddos- I’ll let you know as soon as they are here! DW and I are ver excited. Our first children to ever come (God willing) earth side ❤️🌈.


----------



## Ridgetop (Dec 15, 2021)

Go on Lucky Hit website page and read all the articles about training LGDs - most of the training is good for all the LGD breeds.  And the articles are fascinating.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Dec 15, 2021)

Ridgetop said:


> Go on Lucky Hit website page and read all the articles about training LGDs - most of the training is good for all the LGD breeds.  And the articles are fascinating.


Ohh they very much are!!


----------



## Ridgetop (Dec 16, 2021)

Cecilia's-herd said:


> A great pyr is the only one that I have found a good, responsible breeder who is OK with me showing on of her dogs. Many were not excited about the idea.


Breeders that are sincere about breeding *working dogs* normally want them to go to working homes.  They also have waiting lists for good puppies with working abilities who are often repeat buyers.  All 3 of mine are show quality out of the same bloodlines. Originally, I planned to show them.  With our predator load I couldn't spare them from their duties long enough to finish one of them.  Now I have spayed both bitches and have collected the male so I can neuter him if I choose.  He has been shown and did well, but an eye injury stopped that career.  Also, Anatolians are more difficult to show.  They don't like strangers taking liberties with them, they are aloof and protective of their handlers in and out of the ring, and some have growled in the ring at judges for this reason.  A good Anatolian judge will have the owner show the bite and will be more careful how he approaches the dog.  True Anatolian temperament tends to be more aggressive even in the breed ring.  The recent specialty had a major dog fight in the specials class.  While handlers and judges like to see terriers going after each other to show "true terrier temperament" that is disaster in the Anatolian ring.  Breeders currently have been softening the Anatolian temperament to the point where they are losing some of that hard courage to take a fight with a predator to the death.  Anatolians that are consistent winners in the show ring are often on the road more than they are in the pasture.  

Unfortunately, we have seen this trend in the dog world for years.  Collies used to be excellent herders, but years of breeding trends has removed a lot of that ability.  Hunting dog breeds often have 2 main bloodlines - one for field and one for the breed ring.  Show coats and working coats on many breeds are completely different since breeders and show people like the huge fluffy coats while working dogs can do with a smoother coat and less feathering around the legs and hacks.   Many LGD breeds are becoming less able in the pasture as guardians as the breeders choose specimens for docility in the ring, and form over function.  My breeder produces both, as evidenced by the excellent conformation of my 3 dogs.  However, I am no longer interested in showing (that would have been heresy to me 40 years go!) and while I would put a handler on a future dog to finish it, I am just not interested anymore in the breed ring.  

Remember that Pyrenees are roamers.  You will spend a lot of time chasing down the dog or retrieving it from neighbors as far as several miles away.  With twin babies on the way, consider getting a collie pup as a playmate for the older one.  They are trainable and you can show it.  Since you only want protection for your chicken flock, I would suggest that you upgrade the fencing around the poultry yard, and roof over the enclosure instead of investing in a livestock guardian dog.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Dec 16, 2021)

Ridgetop said:


> Remember that Pyrenees are roamers. You will spend a lot of time chasing down the dog or retrieving it from neighbors as far as several miles away. With twin babies on the way, consider getting a collie pup as a playmate for the older one. They are trainable and you can show it. Since you only want protection for your chicken flock, I would suggest that you upgrade the fencing around the poultry yard, and roof over the enclosure instead of investing in a livestock guardian dog.


That is a really good point. The poultry yard is now very, very secure and they no longer free range every day. Maybe I’m just a worry wart. I just get really paranoid that something crazy will happen. Especially after the neighbors dog got one. Ok, maybe a collie would be best. I definitely can’t have a dog that just gets up and leaves on me lol. We have a 6 foot privacy fence in our “yard” and cattle fence around the cows and the woods, but I bet my money they could jump the cattle fence. The chickens are in the yard. Do you think one of them could jump the 6 foot wooden fence? 

If so a collie would probably be the way to go. Or a miniature poodle perhaps? I just love poodles. Or even a show quality herder of some kind.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Dec 16, 2021)

Ridgetop said:


> Anatolian temperament to the point where they are losing some of that hard courage to take a fight with a predator to the death. Anatolians that are consistent winners in the show ring are often on the road more than they are in the pasture.


That’s why I like the conformation shows that only have one dog in the ring at a time. (I think it’s more common in UKC) You can keep the true natural instincts and drive of your breed while still being a good, responsible breeder who does conformation and health testing, ect.


----------



## Ridgetop (Dec 16, 2021)

I agree that at this point another collie or poodle would fit your needs better.  Both those breeds require a lot of fitting for showing.  Poodles in particular are hard to groom for shows.  They also need to have their show coat put up in "pony tails" to avoid ruining the coat.  Unless you are a fiend for grooming and a fanatic about caring for a show coat, I would suggest that you stay with collies.  Lots of grooming there too, but the coat requires less protection for the show ring.  You also already have collies, and therefore probably have an in with a good breeder who could reserve you a top show pick puppy.

Looking forward to hearing about those twins.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 16, 2021)

For chickens that are in a secure coop and run, I agree with both of you. You don’t need a LGD, you do need a dog that will bark and warn predators away. Would you get a smooth coat collie or a rough coat?


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Dec 16, 2021)

Baymule said:


> For chickens that are in a secure coop and run, I agree with both of you. You don’t need a LGD, you do need a dog that will bark and warn predators away. Would you get a smooth coat collie or a rough coat?


I absolutely adore smoothies. But our current breeder, Tapestry Collies only does rough coat. I her really wonderful things about Serać Collies, they do both coat types. I’ve actually spoken to Roxanne a few time. Wonderful lady! So I suppose I’m a bit torn between the 2. But most likely another rough. But those smooth ones… idk. I’m torn. 

As for those chickens, like I said. I’m probably just paranoid. They are just so precious. And they make me a LOT Of money. Five bucks a dozen is really good money for eggs. 


Ridgetop said:


> Looking forward to hearing about those twins.


I’m looking forward to meeting them! Doctor told me these 2 are the biggest twins he's ever seen! 36cm and 38cm! Good growth for these two, but it could mean early labor.  No cramping and I'm not dilated, but I could soon. Almost 28 weeks!


Ridgetop said:


> Unless you are a fiend for grooming and a fanatic about caring for a show coat, I would suggest that you stay with collies. Lots of grooming there too, but the coat requires less protection for the show ring. You also already have collies, and therefore probably have an in with a good breeder who could reserve you a top show pick puppy.


I LOVE to groom. Our current young collie hates it and is very aggressive when we do it so she is sent to a professional who has more experience and more tools at hand than I do. 

I’m not sure when Tapestry is having another litter, but I got first pick the last time as well! She’s a wonderful friend and mentor. 

I have a “thing” for miniature poodles. They are small enough for my current grooming table (our collies definitely are not), they have the most striking faces, and I love experimenting with haircuts. I dyed our young collies tail once, but it’s just not the same. The pet safe dye is ready made for poodle coats so it didn’t last long on Rory. What can ya do? 🤷 My love affair with miniature poodles will probably never end 💕


----------



## Margali (Dec 16, 2021)

Cecilia's-herd said:


> The chickens are in the yard. Do you think one of them could jump the 6 foot wooden fence?


Are you worried about the chickens getting out over the fence or dogs getting in? Regular chickens can fly and roost in the trees. I started clipping flight feathers on my flock in Iowa after I lost the second one to an owl. Clipping flight feathers is like clipping human toenails- doesn't hurt unless you go too short.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Dec 16, 2021)

Margali said:


> Are you worried about the chickens getting out over the fence or dogs getting in? Regular chickens can fly and roost in the trees. I started clipping flight feathers on my flock in Iowa after I lost the second one to an owl. Clipping flight feathers is like clipping human toenails- doesn't hurt unless you go too short.


No no. The dog (GP) jumping a 6 foot fence, the chickens that aren’t for show have clipped wings.


----------



## Ridgetop (Dec 16, 2021)

Yes, a Great Pyrenees can jump 6'.  They can also climb like cats.  And squeeze through a piece of stock panel missing a wire - through a space 8" x 24" and a space 12" x 16".  They compress their bodies like cats.  I have actually seen ours do this.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Dec 20, 2021)

Cecilia's-herd said:


> I’m looking forward to meeting them! Doctor told me these 2 are the biggest twins he's ever seen! 36cm and 38cm! Good growth for these two, but it could mean early labor.  No cramping and I'm not dilated, but I could soon. Almost 28 weeks!


From the way things are going we could be meeting these 2 sooner than expected. I post more about it on my SS journal than I do here but I'm currently in the hospital due to some long-term cramping that started yesterday. Trying to keep these 2 in as long as humanly possible. I'm trying so hard to go against my instinct to push.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 20, 2021)

Tell those young ‘uns to hang in there! Literally! Big hugs!


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Dec 20, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Tell those young ‘uns to hang in there! Literally! Big hugs!


----------



## Cotton*wood (Dec 20, 2021)

I haven't read all the rest of the responses, but when we bought our farm two years ago, an Anatolian-Pyrenees came with the farm, and I have to say he's been a wonderful dog. He stays out 100% of the time (even when it got down to -16F last February), and has prevented a number of attacks on the chickens and ducks.  In fact, he prefers to hang around with the birds.  He is also really wonderful with children (he was raised with small kids).  I'd love to have another one just like him.  Our only problem with him is that we can't keep him in with the sheep, as he tries to escape their paddocks.

But yes, he did go on regular walk-abouts.  Putting up our perimeter fence keeps him in, and he keeps everything else out.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Dec 20, 2021)

Cotton*wood said:


> I haven't read all the rest of the responses, but when we bought our farm two years ago, an Anatolian-Pyrenees came with the farm, and I have to say he's been a wonderful dog.


Thanks for the input! I don't think an LGD is quite right, right now. Gotta focus on these twins!


----------



## Cotton*wood (Dec 21, 2021)

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Thanks for the input! I don't think an LGD is quite right, right now. Gotta focus on these twins!


Best of luck!  (I can't imagine doing ANYTHING new with twins.  You'll be busy for sure!)


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Dec 21, 2021)

Cotton*wood said:


> Best of luck!  (I can't imagine doing ANYTHING new with twins.  You'll be busy for sure!)


I think so too. I’m currently in premature labor but we’re trying to keep them in there!!


----------



## Ridgetop (Dec 21, 2021)

Hope everything goes well with the twins and the cramping and threatened labor stops.  Praying for you and your family..


----------



## Bruce (Dec 23, 2021)

Cecilia's-herd said:


> I hear good things about maremma sheepdogs. What are they good for?


Guarding things! Small Great Pyrenees in look, and less likely to roam. Bark at night threats just the same (which is why I can't have one).



Cecilia's-herd said:


> Ahh ok. Not the best for harsh weather.


Maremmas are GREAT in harsh cold weather. Florida would be uncomfortable for them.

Check out Gold Shaw Farm on Youtube. He raises ducks, geese and chickens (just got some Highland cattle) in Vermont. His 2 Y/O Maremma (Toby) came from a breeder in Maine.Toby has never been in the house, his job is to protect the livestock 24x7. He's getting a female from a breeder in California soon. And yes, training is absolutely necessary which takes time. Toby has never hurt any of the birds but was raised in a run with access around the birds' area initially.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Dec 23, 2021)

@Bruce thanks! I don’t know if (or probably when) another dog will be in our future but I will check that man out!


----------



## Ridgetop (Dec 24, 2021)

All the traditional LGD breeds do well in harsh weather.  They have been bred for years to live outside in almost all kinds of climates.  They usually have a thick undercoat in the winter, while the outer coat repels water and mud.  The thick undercoat also insulates them in hot areas.  Humid areas are harder on them though.


----------

